# Laser cut steam engine



## Urbi (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello, I would like to present my project steam engine



 

 

 

 

 







http://www.galerieallegro.pl/


----------



## pkastagehand (Oct 20, 2015)

On another forum there is a man from Finland who has used laser and/or water jet cutting for many locomotive parts.  Currently he is working on a steam traction engine using plasma cut parts.  There is an article in Live Steam and Outdoor Railroading that just arrived a few days ago.

I personally had the sheet metal parts for the cab on my locomotive laser cut a couple years ago.  Saves a lot of time and sweat not have to file out corners of window openings, etc. left rounded after milling.

Paul


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 20, 2015)

Off to a great start there. What type of steam engine are you building?


----------



## tms6401 (Oct 20, 2015)

That looks very much like it will be a beam engine of sorts.


----------



## Urbi (Oct 21, 2015)

Engine type beam. Similar to Gerrys engine


----------



## Urbi (Oct 24, 2015)

little progress


----------



## Urbi (Nov 11, 2015)

Almost done


----------



## ShopShoe (Nov 11, 2015)

Urbi,

Your engine is looking good. I think that laser and water-jet cutting can add more creativity to a design.

Thank you for sharing this with us,

--ShopShoe


----------



## modelman1838 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Urbi
Looking at the picture of your engine, I may be missing some point but I couldn't see how it would work with the additional pin jointed link between the crankshaft con rod and the beam. It looks to me that the beam could move down and the con rod pivot on the crank pin without turning the crank shaft. Just an observation.

Hugh


----------



## Urbi (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Modelman1838

Today i'll make video of engine operation . Totality runs very smoothly despite the fact that such a solution applied


----------



## Urbi (Nov 12, 2015)

First test on steam :

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bm9ysaMFz94[/ame]


----------



## vederstein (Nov 13, 2015)

What's the running pressure in your video?


----------



## Urbi (Nov 13, 2015)

pressure 10 psi


----------



## pkastagehand (Nov 13, 2015)

Those look like air cylinders.  Are they off the shelf units or modified or did you in fact make them? Just curious.

Paul


----------



## BronxFigs (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice to see this modern, computer-age alternative to all those rough, casting kits of the past.  Steam, gas, hot-air, compressed-air engines, that could be more easily assembled from laser-cut plate, bar-stock, and some fasteners....would be a very good thing.

Frank


----------



## Urbi (Nov 14, 2015)

Cylindres made on a lathe, made of iron and aluminium . Thanks for coments


----------

